# Urgent help needed for rescue horse



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If he's a -1 on the HC, I'm sorry, but he's probably not going to make it. At that point, his body is shutting down and the organs are probably past the point of no return.

I'm surprised a horse at that body score could even stand up. At a -1, he wouldn't have the strength to do anything except lie down.

Has he urinated? If so, what does his urine look like? Is it a deep yellow/orange and does it stink? If that's the case, then his kidneys have started to shut down, and he's in renal failure. Not even a vet can help him at that point, and it'd be kinder to put him down.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I would call the vet and see if they can come out sooner.

I have to agree with SR. If he is -1 (are there even minus numbers) his body has probably already started shutting down.

Have you tried other food items? Maybe he simply does not like soaked cubes.


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

*rescue horse*

We asked the Rescue lady if he should be put down when she was out Monday. We sure did not want him to suffer but she said he was not in pain and had a chance, although not a good one. We will certainly have him put down this afternoon if need be.

He has been eating the soaked cubes since Sun pm and very happy to get them. He is a talker and talks up a storm when he sees you comming with food. He has eaten all his soup each time until his last pm feeding last night. He was eating when it was first put out but most of it was still there this am and he would not touch his breakfast. He was alert and interested in what the other horses were getting but did not eat any of his food

He is very weak ( AC took video which was described as dramatic) but able to walk and is not down.. or was not this am


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm sorry you're going through this, and I hope whoever abandoned him gets what's coming to them! :-x


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

*poor rescue*

Vet office r/c - Sec says no on available to get out sooner .......I wonder if its because they think its a lost cause

PLEASE......any suggestions? Should I go home and give him pepto? I also have med for colic banamine but afraid to give him any


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Does he seem in pain or just really lethargic? If he were in pain, I would probably give him the banamine. Mostly because if he is a lost cause, you would hate for him to be waiting for the vet in pain. If he is just lethargic and not eating, maybe try to find him something more appetizing? 

If he doesn't have company, maybe he needs some. If he is stalled, try to get him a calm buddy in next to him. 

Take deep breaths and try to stay calm. Since he has been dewormed very recently and may have had a huge load of worms...that can really tear their little bellies up trying to unload all the dead worms. 

If he is a -1 and still standing, he is a fighter and isn't giving up without a fight. Have faith.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

If the vet is coming this afternoon that is not that far away. If his only symptom is he is not eating I am guessing just waiting for the vet is the best thing you can do.

Banamine can really irritate stomach ulcers.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Since you just started with the heavy dewormer on tuesday and he started showing symptoms this morning, I would say he is probably having some colic type issues going on because of a heavy worm load.


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

*rescue stopped eating*

Thank you so much for some hope....

He did not seem to be in pain. Head up not down, fairly unstable but able to walk around in stall, other horses in nearby paddock for company

Vet told us to give him equimax to worm him tuesday but we were afraid( that kills everything) so checked with rescue lady. she said no way he could take that. we are doing something similar to a power pac by using double dose safegaurd x 5 days


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Deworming a rescue is always a delicate situation. They can't really gain with a gut full of worms but deworming can cause problems too. Damned if you do...damned if you don't. 

If he isn't in pain and just isn't eating, I would wait for the vet. 

Rescues are challenging and this one sounds pretty bad. It is always hard to say but find comfort in two things. He can either get better or worse. Either way, he has known what it is like to be cared for -and- if it gets worse, you can give him the final gift of kindness and mercy.


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words. 
We dont want him to suffer and are trying to do the right thing for him. if we lose him at least we know that in his last days he was given food,shelter and much love and attention. He has been groomed everyday since we found him by my friends 8 yr old daughter. She sings to him and he seems to enjoy it.

the rescue lady said he is likely not yet 4 yrs old so maybe his youth will help. 
BTW she also noticed that his face has scars and white hair exactly and completly where a halter goes. She thinks someone also left thehalter on to long in the past.
Poor little guy has had a terrible life............

Just makes me sick that he has had to suffer so....


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Please let us know how things go with the vet this afternoon.


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

*pictures*

I have some pictures that the rescue lady sent via email but I have no idea how to put them up
any suggestions


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

if they are on a website you can copy and paste them, or otherwise when you go to the bottom to reply, instead of a quick reply, click the postreply button and there should be an option to manage attachments, there you can upload up to 10 pictures.

i wish you all the luck with the guy! and i'm glad he found someone to give him a fighting chance!


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

*help with pictures*

I catn figure out how to do pictures even with your instructions

is anyone willing to let me forward them to an email address and put them up for me?


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

Your best bet in this situation is to keep fighting for him. Don't give up on him, as others will tell you to, unless you know for certain, that he must go. As for the eating, Alfalfa is very rich, and I'm suprised she told you to give him that. However, as long as he is DRINKING and staying hydrated until the vet comes, he should be okay for the time being with whatever little amount he has eaten. Has he eaten any grass?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

sent you a message with my e-mail address


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Upload your images to photo bucket or the like. Copy and paste their path.


When you post you will see the icon that looks like a mount scene with a stamp in the upper right corner in the second row of icons at the top of your message window. (It is 5 in from the right side.)

Click that, you will get a pop up.

Paste the path into the space available in the pop up.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

This really breaks my heart, god bless you


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

*Thank you for putting up pictures*

any advice?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I think deworming should wait until a starved horse is stronger. The theory behind that is if you kill off a large amount of worms they can get stuck in the bowels that already have decreased motility.
I wish you the best of luck with this poor hore


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Awww what a fighter! i bet he is just soaking up all the attention, i say just at least make sure he IS taking in water, until the vet comes. all you can do is offer him food. maybe offer a variety incase the alfalfa may be to much for him.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

sherie said:


> any advice?


Just continue to do what you're doing. The vet will have a better guess what's going on with him when they get there this afternoon.

Poor, emaciated thing. Whoever allowed him to get to this condition should be horse whipped! :evil:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

natisha said:


> I think deworming should wait until a starved horse is stronger. The theory behind that is if you kill off a large amount of worms they can get stuck in the bowels that already have decreased motility.
> I wish you the best of luck with this poor hore


I agree with this thought.

That poor guy is really skinny. So glad he is seeing some love now.


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

*now I feel terrible*

about worming him and maybe killing him.........

did not know any better since both the rescue and the Vet told us to worm, they just had different opinions on type of wormer. We thought we made the safer choice

also had no idea what to feed so went with their recommendations on that too

I sure hope we have not added to his suffering.....that is the last thing we wanted to do.......


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't be hard on yourself, you have all the best intentions and have done everything right by this poor soul, you gave him a home and love.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I just saw the picture. Wow, so sad. Please hold off on the other dewormers.
Alfalfa is the recommended starter feed for starved horses. It helps with ulcers & is easier to digest, plus it has more nutrients than some grass type hays.
I hope the vet gives him some IV fluids to help jump start his kidneys.
I wonder if he had recently escaped from wherever he was starved. I would think a horse loose for any amount of time could have found something to eat unless he has an underlying problem as yet unknown. I pray there aren't more where he came from.
Thank you for trying so hard with this poor fellow.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Don't feel bad about deworming. Please don't. Most rescues and vets are going to recommend a double dose deworming because in your boys condition, there has to be a huge worm load. With the worm load firmly in his gut, he wont realy be able to gain much or receive any nutrients from the food he is eating. 

Now that you know that the dewormer is going to cause him distress, I am sure your vet will have a better option for him. 

His condition is really very tragic. Again, the fact that he is still on his feet and was even attempting to eat is saying something about his fighters spirit. Don't quit until he tells you to. 

The lack of eating this morning may have been caused by the dewormer. It could also have been simple fatigue caused by him being in such poor shape. Either way, only time will heal him. 

Do we have a name for this boy?


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

AC has had a response from the posters, they cant give out info but we think we have figured out where he came from. If we are right 2 others are there. One is a draft and one a small mule. I will know for sure when I get off as I plan to ride by and check.

I will be so upset if its where we think.....The owners were an old couple but the wife died last year. If the old man is still alive he must be in a nursing home or something since their house has been vacant for some time. Although no one was living there the horses were still in pasture the last time I was by there. At that time they looked fine and we saw food buckets out so my guess is that someone was suposed to be responsible for feeding them. obviously they were not trustworthy...........and the slim of the earth


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

How sad.


I agree, do not feel bad about the deworming thing. You were doing what is frequently recommended. I can see both sides of the coin.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

God that poor horse. 

Don't beat yourself up about the deworming. You did what was recommended by several people with knowledge of his condition. I can definitely see it both ways, so it's a bit of "damned if you do and damned if you don't." 

I really hope he didn't come from the place you're thinking because then there are a couple other animals in this condition.... 

Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## dutchess (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh my lord, that poor baby. I wish I had something more substantial to offer, but please don't berate yourself for anything. It means so much for this boy to have some company and comfort, no matter what the outcome. I've dealt with some very, very terrible rescue animal situations and am sure that they experience relief when they are somewhere safe, for whatever length of time they're able to be with us. 

Bless your heart so very much.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

We have saved horses in that same condition. The local Vet used to call us to care for them.

Our horse Vet was 75 miles away and told us what to do. The local Vets only did cattle and sheep and did not like working with horses, so they gave us whatever we needed and let us take care of them. They knew our horse Vet and referred horse people to him anyway, but these horses would not have made any trips, so we just became the 'go to' people that tried to save cases like this. 

We did not de-worm them until they got stronger, but our Vet had us give IV fluids and an amino acid and glucose solution. If it was not the dead of winter, we started by letting them eat grass. We gave IV B Vitamins and Liver & Iron injections. 

That kind of 'jump started' the process and gave them enough strength to begin eating. 

[I got one that someone picked up abandoned out on an alkali flat where he stood in and drank alkali water and ate sagebrush. He was a app and looked just like this one only most of his hair was missing and his feet were in the process of sloughing off. He got fat and looked like any other horse about 5 months later. It took a little longer for his new feet to grow out.]


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

i dealed with a similar case 8 months ago it sucks but we made it.
i did gave him something similar to the pepto it is called Milk of Magnesia, that helps to make a cover in the stomach and that way the acids generated by digestion wont hurt him. since for sure his stomach is sore by the lack of food.
also is very normal is he gets an upset tummy it can be cos you deworm him or because the digestion also, dont worry about it as long is not like totaly liquid or have blood or something like that on it, it might also take a lond while to stop mine had upset tomy the first 2 months of the treatment.
we also after the 1st week with us put him some shoots of B vitamins.
now thats what i can say about it. but im gonna copy an article i have about it so you might get more information. hope it leps and best of lucks.

ara


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

the article i told you

*REFEEDING MALNOURISHED HORSES*
by Bryan Waldridge

Few sights are more tragic rhan malnourished or starved horses. Outright neglect does occur, but not all underweight horses are victims of abuse. Horses may hve or be recoverign from serious conditions that have lead to weight loss, and their owners are doing all they can to help the horse regain its previous condition. others are being fed regulary but feed may be of poor nutritional quiality. Understanding the effects of starvation, the likelihood for recovery and basic principles of refeeding will help horse owner, should they encouter a horse that requires a nutritional overhaul.

EFFECTS OF STARVATIONA
Starvation causes muscle wastage, weakness and hypothermia, and decreases gastrointestinal function, wound healing, cold tolerance and immunity. pregnant mares nursing foals or heavy parastized horses will be further compromised. When feed intake is decreased, the horse first relies on its body stores of energy in the form of glycogen and fat. Glycogen stores are depleted fairly quickly when feed is restricted, usually within 24-36 hrs, and teh horse will then begin to use its fat stores. The horse will eventually run out of stored energy sources and will begin to break down its own proteins (such as muscle) to produce glucose. It takes about 60-90 days of feed deprivation for a normal, healthy horse in moderate body conditions to drop enough weight to lose its hability to remail standing.
starved horses have decreased gut bacteria and protozoa populations that are essential to ferment forages an other feeds. Additionally, the gut cells that that produce difgestive enzymes have decreased ability to digest and absorb feed. For these reasons, digestibility of feed is reduced. Refeeding must occur gradually to allow the gut flora to readapt to feed and recover their normal functions.

PROGNOSIS
Horses that have been unable to stand for 72 hrs or more have a poor prognosis for recovery, even with aggresive treatmet. As general rule, the longer a horse is down, the more guarded the prognosis. Horses that initially are able to standand subsequently become recumbent and unable rise are unlikely to be saved as are horses that have lost 45-5% of their body weight.

REFEEDING SYNDROME
When refeeding malnourshed horses, caretakers must overcome the impulse to immediatly feed them whatever and however much they want. Months of neglect cannot be undone in a few days or weeks. Overfeeding malnourished horses can cause much harm and potentially death.

Reefeding syndrome has been recognized in starved humans and animals when they regain access to food. During Starvation, body reserves of fat and protein are used for energy. likewise electrolyte and minerals tores, especially phosphorus, decrease. Whenever the animal eats again, insulin is released in response to increased blood glucose, and stimulates protein synthesis and movements of electrolytes and glucose into cells. This shift of electrolytes result in low blood concentrations of phosphorus, magnesium and potassium. Phosphorus is needes for energy production in the cells and for delivery of oxygen by red blood cells. Swelling of teh legs and bottom of the chest and abdomen occurs due to low blood protein and retention of sodium and water.
Reefeding syndrome can result in neurologic signs or death due to cardiac and pulmonary failure. Feeding large amount of carbohydrates before the horse's gut flora have had time to adapt can also result in colic, diarrhea and laminitis.

INITIAL REFEEDING
Starved hiorses should be fed at 50% or less of their current (poor body condition)energy requirement. Concentrate feeds (pellets and grain) should be avoided for the first 2-3 days. Feeding should be small (one quarter to one half of flake of hay) and given every 4-6 hrs to better allow the digestive tract to adapt to refeeding. The best initial feed is usually good quiality grass hay. Mature grass hay or oat hay can be to bulky and low in energy for horses to consume sufficient energy to gain weight. Some veterinariand recomended alfalfa hay because its higher in minerals and protein than grass hay. However sime refeeding trails demostrated that horses fed alfalfa had lower weight gains and increased chance of gastrointestinal problems. Horses can also be turned out into pasture for 2-3 hrs and grazing time can be gradually increased by hour every 2-3 days.
Horses should have access to or be fed mineral and vitamin suplements or ballancer pellets. Vitamins and minerals should be fed according to the manufacturers label to avoid toxicity problems. Some nutritionists also recomended supplementation of B vitamins because theyare important for energy metabolism, and many are produced by gut bacteria. Supplemental thiamine (vitamin B1) may be benefencial to prevent refeeding syndrome. Clean water should be aviable at all times. Probiotics are generally safe for animal s with healthy immune systems and can be administrated to repopulate the gut and aid digestion.
It is important to keep thin horses protected from teh rain, snow, wind, and cold because their hability to tolerate cold are generate body heat is impaired. Feeding additional hay will create more body heat when it is fermented in the large intestine. Horses that have long winter coats in the warmer season will likely need to be washed and groomed to avoid heat stress and their metabolic reates increased.

REFEEDING AFTER THE ADAPTATION PERIOD.
After 2-3 days if feeding, the horse can be fed to meet the requirements of its present (but low) bodyweight for another 2-3 days. Once the horse has adjusted to feed intake and its gastrointestinal tract has adapted, the amount of feed can be increased over the 7-10 days to meet requirements for its ideal body weight. The number of meals feed can be gradually reduced to 2-3 per day as teh horse is able to eat more. It is not unnusual for some diarrhea is fairly mild and resolvs without any treatment as long as the horse does not become dehydrated or have an infectious disease.
Nonstructural carbohydrtares such as those found ib the cincentrates should be less than 20% of the diet. Most grass or legume hays will be less than 15% NSC. Alfalfa is excellent source of protein and minerals, but horses should be gradually transitioned to it. Horses may do better when fed grass hay initially, and alfalfa can be slowly introduced into the ration later. If green pasture is aviable, then the horse can be turned out for a few hours per day. Grazing time can be gradually increased every 2-3 days.
Complete pelleted feed that do not have a high grain contet, such as alfalfa pellets, work well for concentrate feeding. Senior feeds are also commonly used and they typically have adequate fiber and increased vitamin and minerals concentrations. Most adult-sized horses can be started with 1/2 pund of pellets twice a day and this amount can be gradually increased every 2-3 days as needed. Mature horses in light work require only about 8% protein in their diet. Adiitional protein is required when refeeding starved horses because they need protein above their maintenance requirements to repair and build muscle.
Some veterinarians recomended corn oil because it is higher in calories tha carbohydrates. Starved horses will lack normal enzymes and teh hability to digest fast and other nutrients. Some horses will also stop eating when fed large amount of fat. For these reasons, it is recommended to allow the horse 10-14 days to adapt to refeeding before supplementing fat for aditional calories. Fats are also probably best used for horses that do not seem to be gaining weight as expected with increasing amounts of weight as expected with increasing amounts if feed. Rice bran and feeds intended for performance or senior horses will contain additional fat. Corn oil can be added to teh conentrate portion of teh diet beginning at 1/2 cup twice a day. Most horses will eat this amount, and it can be gradually increased up to 1 cup twice a day over 2 week period.

TRANSITION BACK TO A NORMAL WEIGHT
The transition back to a normal body weight should be gradual to minimize the chances of adverse gastrointestinal efefcts and laminitis. Moderately starved and thin horses usually regain body weight within 60-90 days. However, severly starved horses may take 6-10 months. Once the horse has adapted to refeeding over about 2 weeks, then feeding can be increased to meet the requirements for its ideal weight.
Horses should have free-choice access to pasture of good quiality hay. Feeding is increased to meet requirements for the horse's current body weight plus teh weight that it needs to gain back. For example, is the horse weights 750 pounds and should weight 1000 pounds, then its feed shoudl be gradually increased to meet the needs of a 1250 pounds horse. Mares that are lactating or in the last 3 months of pregnancy will also have higher nutrituinal requirements. If malnourished horses appear to not gain weight as expected, they shoudl be examned by a vet to determine if any underlying desease or parasitism may be complicating or preventing recovery.
The horse shoud be allowed turnout as much as possible if it has no healt or lameness problems that would prevent from exercise. If the horse can be ridden, it should have gained back most of its weight before mounted exercise to ensure adequate musling for work and to prevent the teck rubs. Prior to any riding or exercise program, the horse should be examined by a vet to rule out any muscukiskeletal or other medical problems such as heaves or heart deasease.
The vet and nutritionist who have examined your horse and are familiar with your farm are the best sources of information concerning refeeding of malnourished horses.

Ara


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Subbing for updates, what a strong boy to look like that and still be fighting, should call him Rocky


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

WOW that poor poy is in bad condition!! Go you for taking him on. Sounds like your doing all you can. My personal experiance would be dont worm them until they r a bit stronger, but i def see the otherside of the argument, i just feel its probably not the worms that r the big problem right now..

Anyway keep us posted

i had experiance with ex racehorses in the past, but last year rehabbed some wild horses..they were so skinny when i got them, a year later you wouldnt recognise them

check out my blog especially the early posts to see what i did. FYI thes horses were so skinny but took weeks before they wud even touch hardfeed or salt blocks

www.wildhorseporject.blogspot.com


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

when we rescued Bones, he was a 1.5. He was put on IV fluids at first, then I started on small amounts of Senior feed around the clock. we also gave him a blood builder twice daily. Small amounts of hay given every few hours. We used a power pack on him after the first week, when we felt he was stable enough. 
Bones started gaining weight fairly quickly. We also did a full blood panel to see what his organs were doing, he had some major issues along with severe anemia. The second blood draw the next week showed marked improvement. He lived and turned out nice a fat and healthy. His only reminder of his starvation was the skin on his neck had sloughed off and never did really grow hair back, but he did fine. and he was 21 when we rescued him.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm wondering if you should gradually switch him to a complete feed, soaked and give him 4 small feedings a day if time permits. Have the vet check his teeth, there may be many sharp points which cause ulcers in the cheeks or abscesses. That would discourage him from eating.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Also subscribing - hoping for good news. You are doing the best you know how. The rest is in God's hands...


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Keep us posted please!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ready for news!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Any updates? How did things go with the vet yesterday?


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Me too! What's going on? How is he?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh me too me too, I hope things went well


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

poor sweetheart! I commend you for taking him on, rehabbing a horse is a long, expensive, and often discouraging job. praying that the little guy will pull through, and anxiously awaiting news!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh my. I've rescued horses before, but nothing like that... poor baby. Bless you for taking him in!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Bumping for update


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Hoping for an update!


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

bumping for update!


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my- this doesn't look good....


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

KatieQ said:


> Oh my- this doesn't look good....


Hey Katie where in BC are you????


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm on an Island off Vancouver Island (Gabriola to be specific) Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

KatieQ said:


> I'm on an Island off Vancouver Island (Gabriola to be specific) Whereabouts are you?



Nice, One of the guys I work with grew up on Gabriola, his parents stil live there and they go all the time. I am in Richmond and Hunter is in south langley.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Any updates about the horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

*impt UPDATE ON RESCUE HORSE*

So sorry for the late update but had to take Fri off to feed rescue more often and no computer at home.

Vet was out Thursday pm. She thinks he is at least 20 years old and of course was in horrible condition. He has some issues with his heart - an arithmia and some breathing trouble which the Vet feels is from the starvation, not why he is almost starved. So far as his back legs being bowed she is not sure but thinks it is because he has no muscle to support his weight. He was less dehydrated than on Monday but still has a ways to go. We are getting water in him with the soup but he had not drank any water on his own. He did start eating again after the Vet gave him somthing for his tummy and changed his food. Hay stretcher, some senior food, and electrolights added to the soaked alfalfa. Still almost soup but he likes it.
He drank water out of his trough for the first time Sat pm..........Still up and eating this am. Praying that the critical stage is coming to an end since today will be the 8th day... We were so worried that he would get "re-feeding syndrome"

********NOW WOULD YOU LIKE TO HEAR THE REAL KICKER???
Someone responded to the posters for missing owners and you are not going to believe what the man who called actually told the Animal Control Officer.
He is claiming ownership ( no proof yet) & says someone stole his horse which he says is 30 years old. Said that he has two others (draft & mule)AMAZINGLY HE ADMITTED TO THE OFFICER THAT HE HAD PUT THIS OLD HORSE IN THE BACK PASTURE TO DIE AND PLANS TO PUT HIM DOWN IF HE GETS HIM BACK. MY FRIEND AND I CRIED LIKE BABIES WHEN THEY TOLD US THIS. HOW LONG HAS THIS POOR HORSE BEEN SUFFERING WHILE THIS MONSTER FEED TWO OTHER HORSES?????? DID IT HAVE WATER, SHELTER?? NO WAY TO EXPRESS HOW ANGRY THIS MAKES ME.

The officer is going out to look at the two other horses but the man told him that they are in good shape. Makes sense since he says he has been feeding them. AC is going to try and get him to sign over the horse to the county. If so we will keep him for them. No word yet if any decision has been made.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor old guy. 
How exactly did you come in possession of him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Poor old man. 

That just infuriates me. Really? You put this poor old horse out to starve to death... That's awful. Even if you can't afford a vet get someone out to shoot him. That's a much better death if you aren't willing to take care of him. 

Bless you for taking him and putting so much effort into him. I'm sending good thoughts to him and you for a good recovery. Please keep us updated.


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

Hoe can people be so mean to animals, that man should go to jail just for having the "bright plan" of starving a horse to death.
im happy he has 8 days and that hes starting to rink water thats a big step. i wish you the best of lucks


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

omfg there are no words to express my anger and disgust towards that heap of so called human being.....and I hope that karma bites his azz REALLLY hard!

i'm happy the horse (we need a name lol) is doing better, and I hope he keeps improving.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

awe good news that he is drinking and eating. I have no words for what his owner has done, how can he live with himself. And yes we need a name!


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

Thankyou for doing what you are doing, I'm sure that old man would like to be put in a room out the back to starve...as for a name I like Nooma, It means Spirit in hebrew.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

They're not considering giving the horse back to that guy, are they? If so that horse needs to go into hiding.
Will that monster be arrested for cruelty to animals or something like that?

It blows my mind how some people think or more likely don't think.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Any word?


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Subscribing. Glad to hear he's is eating again.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

*bump* any news???


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Subscribing. That horse is so lucky that a wonderful person like you was willing to take him in. Do you have any pictures of his face so we can see this incredibly strong horse. Good luck!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Another poster on this forum from Romania does rescue and had the same type of situation - a public riding school basically lock up their old horses in stalls and just leave them to starve to death because they're not making money off them anymore. Human cruelty is absolutely limitless.

All the best wishes, you're a saint for handling this, I really hope he pulls through!


----------



## Pilot (Jun 16, 2010)

Bumping this up...hope to hear what happens


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

Any news???


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

*Update on "Bones"*

Praise God he is still alive and for all of you who care. I have a picture from 5/18 but dont know how to get it on here. I could email it to someone tht knows how to post it.

Here is our update to the Rescue/P.E.A.R.L. that has been helping us and their response. Nichole has been so much help compared to other groups I have encountered in the past. We have not heard anything back from the Animal Control Office which is par for the course around here. This is the 4th case I have been involved in and not once has anyone been charged.

He looks better everyday. He is stronger, even rolled in the pasture over the weekend. He has a little muscle developing in his shoulders. When I went out this morning he was covered in shavings from a nap in his stall. 

I am amazed he is still alive! You ladies are doing a great job. How much have you increased his feed b?. At this time I hope he is either on 9 pounds of feed or working up to it. Before we consider his teeth, he needs to come up in body weight. I love that he rolled and has slept. Sleeping laying down indicates his level of safety in his environment. I bet he was glad to be able to lay down without fear. Poor guy rolling on the points of his hip makes me cringe but he probable enjoyed a good dust bath. He can have hi ivermectin if you haven't all ready done it. Then after 30 days, he can have the gold and after that stay on the rotational program the other horses are on. 

Officer Daniels, what was the result of your visit to the farm of the man who said he owned this horse? Was there any indication this was in fact his horse? If so, will be face any punitive measures for the condition of this horse? Given the cost to rehabilitate this horse, will he be making restitution when he goes to court for neglect or will he be surrendering the horse without charges?

If he denies ownership then we can move the court to order his ownership transferred. Please advise.

Nicole Walukewicz
Chair PEARL


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you for the update!


----------



## blink (Jul 14, 2010)

subbing for updates


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you for the update, and god bless you =)


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Also subbing for updates...poor pony but bless you OP for taking action!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Here is the picture from 5/18/11 awe this breaks my heart


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

happy to hear he is doing better, awsome keep the good work congrats


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

I just cried after seeing that! Thank you for taking care of him! You are his angel!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the update.
He is so lucky you guys found him.
How can people be so cruel.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

How is he doing now?


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the update! Glad to here he is doing better! Awww that picture just breaks my heart! He is so blessed to have you as an owner!


----------

